# Stoke and Wales July '08



## mr_bones (Jul 13, 2008)

With Lost and Valan unable to make the Europe urbex trip in June, we decided to all meet up again and do a few explores along the way. With Valan just having moved into her new house in Stoke-on-trent we started with a couple of explores around the area. 

First stop was Trentham Gardens where an old manor house had been demolished, and left a few interesting outbuildings behind in its vast grounds. It looked very much as though work had started on restoration and conversion but there were still a few interesting sights to be seen. 

Old-fashioned diesel pump.







Concrete paddle powered boat???






Remaining building with nice clocktower - full of fencing and hardhats






small gatehouse







After scoping out some other potential sites we moved on to Stallington Hall hospital. It suffered a very major fire in recent years and is little more than a shell but provided a few interesting nooks and crannies.
































On our way back from Stallington we spotted a fair few pottery kilns and stopped for a quick scout.







Whilst Valan was cooking (what a star ), Lost and I went in search of Royal Doulton. When we found it, we were both surprised to see just how badly stripped and vandalised it was. Supposedly only closed for 3 years and it looked more like 30! It was a vast site, but time was agaisnt us and we just scouted round quickly and took a peek in one or two of the buildings.



























Our plan for the next morning was to head to Mid Wales asylum, and then slowly make our way upto north wales and meet Jaff, however when we arrived in Talgarth a lot had changed at the hospital. All of the important and interesting parts had been breeze blocked up and no matter how hard we looked there was no way to reach the main hall or anything beyond. Disappointed we moved on.


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 13, 2008)

*part 2*

After a lot of driving and cursing at the SatNav (you still need a brain to operate them!) we arrived at Hafodunos Hall. Having heard from Snakecorp that it had deteriorated even more since my last visit, I was keen to survey the damage! The grand staircase had mostly collapsed and a huge section of wall had come down with it. The tower had been locked down and a couple of large beams had come down. 












View from stairs a year ago...






This July...











We eventually caught up with Jaff in Snowdonia and drove to our accomodation for the night, an arch in the Llanberis bomb store. 






Next morning we got up very early and made our way to North Wales hospital in Denbigh where we had arranged to meet up with other explorers - unfortunately none of them could make it so we carried on regardless and spent a few hours commenting on how badly Denbigh had gone downhill since our visit in 2005. Smashed mortuary slab, holey flat roofs, gaping holes in the floor, collapsed corridors, smashed windows, stolen signs - Denbigh still remained quite majestic on the oustide but the inside was ruined. We didn't even dare going up the tower as the floor leading to it looked too dangerous. What we did see of interest was the original ceiling in the main hall. By standing up on the roof of the projection booth you can peer in through a window that reveals what is above the awful ceiling tiles. Grand and with the exception of a few holes drilled for the new supports, in surprisingly good condition! 

























































We relaxed that evening and had a barbecue before heading onto Anglesey where Jaff had found the perfect location for an urbexers campsite! 




































Thus concluded the photographic part of the tour, on our way back home we had a look at a couple of sites but by that time i had packed the camera away 

Mr. B!


----------



## Engineer (Jul 13, 2008)

*Stoke/Wales.*

A few days well spent, great pics.


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like you've had a great few days!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 13, 2008)

Stallington Hall!!!!! Nooooooooooooo!!! I loved that explore when we did it last year. 
A real shame about the deterioration of the other sites too, especially Hafodunos Hall. Loved the look of the site in Anglesey...where they lime kilns? (thought it was a fort at first til I saw the chimney!  ).
Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 13, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> ...where they lime kilns?



Aha! Was just looking at some info about the Hoffman Kiln on another thread and it mentioned Llanymynech where there are Hoffman kilns which were used for lime burning. Apparently, there are only 3 sites left in the UK, and this is the only one with a chimney. Is this the one?


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies, 'twas a good trip.

Foxy, Stallington hall was pretty interesting, just a real shame it was in such a bad state. As for the place on Anglesey it is this place http://www.penmorfa.com/porthwen/

Long abandoned brickworks. Not sure what the round buildings are but i would guess some kind of kiln.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 13, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> As for the place on Anglesey it is this place http://www.penmorfa.com/porthwen/
> 
> Long abandoned brickworks. Not sure what the round buildings are but i would guess some kind of kiln.



Ah, thanks for the link, Mr B. Interesting site. Yes, they were brick kilns. Cheers for that.


----------



## thompski (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like you've enjoyed yourselves  I'm certainly envious, the Royal Doulton factory looks quite interesting, and you've got some cracking camp sites too!

Nicely photographed


----------



## Alley (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice to see Trentham Hall being restored - it's going to be a hotel I believe.

This shot is great:


----------



## King Al (Jul 14, 2008)

Great pics, Like the arches in Hafodunos hall and Denbigh looks trashed as ever, it must have taken quite some force to break that slab like that! Over weight chavs?. Looks like you had an excellent trip guys


----------



## MD (Jul 14, 2008)

great work fellas  backed up with great pictures too
nice write up too


----------

